# Built-ins: How to attach upper bookshelves to base cabinets?



## RebeccaP (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, all.

I'm doing my first set of built-ins. Quick question: What is the standard way to attach the upper bookshelves to the base cabinets? My built-ins will look very much like those of Jim Savage , except stained, not painted.

Many thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a number of ways you can do this. When I build cabinets like that, I always build the shelf unit with a piece across the bottom. In other words, its like a box with shelves in it. I then either screw the bottom board to the base cabinets and plug the screw holes, or you can screw them together from inside the base unit. I think screwing them from the top holds better though. Another way would be to mount the base unit, and then screw the shelf unit to the wall to hold it in place. One other way would be to put metal straps between the two in the back, much like they did with cabinet and mirror units in the past, then slide the entire unit against the wall and anchor it.


----------



## seearran (Nov 13, 2009)

hi rebecca there are a few methods in fixing top carcasses to bases the ones i use are either screw from beneath into the front frame and bookcase sides lleaving the back about 3/8 longer than the carcass this then fits into a groove routed into the top thereby keeping it rigid . You could also use biscuits or dowels to locate and fix as i said many ways !!!!!!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I always attach the top of the base unit to the bottom of the top unit and finish it together. All my built-ins. china hutches and most of my gun cabinets are built that way if you care to look.

God Bless
tom


----------



## RebeccaP (Nov 27, 2008)

Many thanks for your replies. I was thinking of using pocket holes on the insides of the upper unit side panels. At least I now know that there are various "right" ways to do it.


----------



## ulfee (May 5, 2021)

Hi,

I am planning on undertaking a similar project this summer myself. I am completely new to woodworking. How did you end up attaching the upper bookcases to the bases? I was thinking of pocket screws as well.

My plan is to use solid hardwood, maybe white oak. In that situation what would the preferred backing be? Hardwood ply?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Screw thru the vertical into the base then face frame or crawl inside base and screw up into verts. A long a you're attaching upper to wall thru a back or a stretcher the front of verticals is all you need to worry about


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

No need. Screw it to the wall (make sure you hit the studs) and let gravity do the rest. Check out the built-ins I made in my projects. I have granite tops so there was no way I was going to attach the bookcase to that.

However, the pocket hole method will work (try and hide it the best you can) or screw it from below.


----------

